# Wifes New Birthday Present



## mpooley (2 Oct 2011)

A Victorian style Greenhouse Finished at last  (well nearly)












Mike


----------



## billybuntus (2 Oct 2011)

Very nice. WIP pics?

And I do hope this doesn't set the standard for next year! :shock:


----------



## Mcluma (2 Oct 2011)

=D> very nice, =D> 

how is she going to get there by boat? :wink:


----------



## mpooley (2 Oct 2011)

billybuntus":2d8sn99e said:


> Very nice. WIP pics?
> 
> And I do hope this doesn't set the standard for next year! :shock:


No I have told her "Never Again" :lol:


----------



## studders (2 Oct 2011)

Very nice, though I don't think the bowl of water you've placed outside will go down too well.


----------



## mpooley (2 Oct 2011)

Mcluma":1ih3cy6m said:


> =D> very nice, =D>
> 
> how is she going to get there by boat? :wink:



Yes I expect then will be my next project :lol:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Oct 2011)

Looks really good. Let's hope you get some piece now and she can't break out when you lock her in


----------



## Dodge (2 Oct 2011)

Cracking work - oops sorry - hopefully not literally cracking!

That really does look impressive - Well done =D> =D> =D>


----------



## mpooley (3 Oct 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":sxpzonza said:


> Looks really good. Let's hope you get some piece now and she can't break out when you lock her in


 :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## spg (3 Oct 2011)

Did you follow plans or work from your own design?


----------



## mpooley (3 Oct 2011)

spg":36huxfaw said:


> Did you follow plans or work from your own design?



It was my own design. done in sketchup.
But it was based on a photo my wife had in a brochure where the same size Greenhouse was over £11,000.00 :shock: 


Thanks 

Mike


----------



## marcros (3 Oct 2011)

fantastic job. love it


----------



## mpooley (3 Oct 2011)

marcros":zdwznxta said:


> fantastic job. love it


Thankyou


----------



## angelboy (5 Oct 2011)

mpooley":3w2716gc said:


> spg":3w2716gc said:
> 
> 
> > Did you follow plans or work from your own design?
> ...



Do you have a material cost breakdown?

What timber did you use?

Looks great by the way!


----------



## mpooley (5 Oct 2011)

well my big mistake was using bendy Pine! it was rubbish and caused a lot of grief. 
but it was cheap !
the whole lot of timber was about £450 
The Guttering cost £450 ish 
the glass plus a glazier was £770 :shock: 
Paint about £90
so about £1700-£1800 but a lot nicer than I could have bought for anything near that money.

I would not do it in pine again though :roll:


----------



## JonnyD (5 Oct 2011)

It looks really good. 

What paint have you used?

cheers Jon


----------



## mpooley (5 Oct 2011)

superdeck Have found it to be a very good exterior paint


----------



## gregmcateer (6 Oct 2011)

That's lovely - really impressive.
Who pushed who off the ladder and into the bush?
Greg


----------



## mpooley (6 Oct 2011)

gregmcateer":qokjmj4o said:


> That's lovely - really impressive.
> Who pushed who off the ladder and into the bush?
> Greg


LOL =D>


----------



## Pond (7 Oct 2011)

That is really nice, like it a lot.
What have you sat it on? Is it a concrete pad?
Pond


----------



## MickCheese (7 Oct 2011)

That is really nice and something on my to do list so I am really interested.

Did you machine the wood yourself? What joints did you use and how is the glass fitted?

I am thinking of cedar but can that be painted?

Mick


----------



## mpooley (7 Oct 2011)

I dug a base filled it with rubble and topped it with gravel; there is a pipe from that to pond so it should be all well drained .
I would use sapele if i was doing it again
there are no fancy joints at all because i was lazy and it doesn't really need them 

although I would have made a better job of it had I had the time. 

The side windows were a pain to do because there were so many and the roof was a pain because the timber was all bent.
sent it back but what they brought the next time was not much better.
I should have planed them all straight but some would have ended up like matchsticks :shock: 

this is why i would never use pine again! don't know why i thought it would be any different but have been using oak mainly for years and simply forgot how rubbish pine is as supplied from normal timber yards anyway!

Mike


----------



## Django (6 Apr 2020)

Hi Mike,
I know this is an old post...and hope your greenhouse is still there   
I'm looking to build as well a Victorian style greenhouse.

Hopefully you can help me with a few questions I have:
- how did you do/ fit the glazing ? I'm thinking about milling the wood and put the glass from the inside. 
- I'm looking to use thermowood...what's your thought about that?
- Finally...I'm looking to make it as "Victorian" as possible  . Therefor I would need the "eaves braces" (hope this is the correct English word) of 135 degrees. I have been browsing the web, especially in the UK, but unfortunately cannot find any. If someone could refer me to a place I can buy those, it would be very helpfull.

Many thanks in advance,
Herman - Belgium


----------

